# The Sad Case of Jenny



## Legamin (Jun 15, 2022)

Legamin submitted a new resource:

The Sad Case of Jenny - Foamy bloat and spring time legumes.



> Our Leicester Longwool sheep Jenny, a 5 year old ewe, had a rough Winter.  After Fall health examinations she made the decision that she would not go under shelter regardless of the weather.  She wildly and wide eyed resisted all attempts to lure her into the barn with the others and wait out the snow and rain storms that were a little extra severe this Winter.  She lost weight and was looking rough enough that I put up a special shelter and brought her food and water daily and gave her...



Read more about this resource...


----------

